# my first handgun deer ... 10mm!



## nickE10mm (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey all,

Just thought I'd tell everyone about my first deer kill with a handgun... and not just ANY handgun but my CZ/DW Razorback 10mm!  







I got this little button buck while still hunting on the low, thick side of a mountain here in SW Missouri. The hill, mostly covered in cedar, pines and thick briars with patches of light green grass in between, is a haven for deer trying to escape the cold, northern wind during the rut.  Took this guy at about 15 yards away from a half crouched, half sitting postion using Doubletap 200gr Controlled Expansion (XTP) loads (1280fps from my 5" barrel).  










First shot punched him through the right side of the chest, a dead center double lung shot.  He bolted (as most deer do) and ran uphill right past me where I shot him again.  This shot (at about 6 yards) entered right behind his right shoulder, cut through his heart and broke his left leg / shoulder joint on the way out.  He kept turning toward me and actually crashed right in front of me about a yard or two away, DRT.  (PS... I also took pics of the entrance / exit wounds on the deer after I skinned it but won't be posting them in this thread due to their graphic nature.  PM me if interested)  Ironically, it had been really cold here for the jlast few days (in the 20's at night and 40's during the days and oftentimes quite windy).  I'd been getting up at 5 and out to my stand or location by 615-630 and hunting until dark.  The day I got this guy was the day I slept in until 830 and took my time getting out there since I knew that the wind was supposed to change from a chilly northern wind to a warmer southern wind by noon or so.  Highs were almost in the 60's this day.  I had already hunted about three full days prior to this kill which put it right in the middle range of my week of hunting.  Anyways, I guess I just needed to get in there and shake em up a bit near thick cover and their beds rather than sitting on stand.  The big woods hunting takes a special technique to even FIND deer, let alone get em within range to kill.  Worked well for me this time.  

I'm also including some pics of the processing of the buck.  I was familiar with 

how to skin and process a deer but my step-mom had usually taken care of most of the deer processing for me.  I decided that I might as well do this one all on my own for the experience and practice.  I did the skinning, quartering, butchering on my own this go-round.  Also, I decided to use both shoulders and both hams entirely for jerky since my wife doesn't really like venison.  (I still kept my tenderloins, of course). I ended up with just a HAIR under 4lbs of finished, teryaki flavored deer jerky to take home.  AHHHH.... just wait till the coworkers and friends have a taste.  Its perfect!!



























All in all, quite a successful hunt and a great time with friends and family.  Hope everyone has a great season!

Nick


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 23, 2008)

cool thread mann !  I enjoyed it .. an I think you had a great time takin your 1st deer with a handgun !!  congrats ;0)


----------



## Javelin (Nov 24, 2008)

very cool,,,and looks like your with me on the jerky,,,I cant get enough....gratz on kill


----------



## contender* (Nov 24, 2008)

Great shot!! Congrats!!!


----------



## DocHoliday (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome job, congrats!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 24, 2008)

cool read...........congrats


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats! I dunno how I missed this!


----------



## hound dog (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats what its all about good job .


----------



## jasonC (Nov 30, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 9, 2008)

Great thread! Enjoyed reading your story.


----------



## Fishman (Dec 10, 2008)

*Great Job*

Congrats on the deer.  If you can't get excited over that great looking meat you shouldn't be hunting.  Made my mouth water just looking at it.  Great job


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on the 10mm kill.

I have been contemplating this all season long.

Last weekend I went to the land with my 9 yr old son we walked through a section of thick pines that looked real promising on the way back to the truck.

Thick as all get out with trails and fresh sign out the wazo.

At least, I know where they been hiding during the day.

I really like your sidearm!


----------



## nickE10mm (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks, man! Just move when the wind's blowin and keep ur head down!


----------

